#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 魔法世界立恩哈德

## 焱狼

故事背景:
故事發生在立恩哈德世界，位於東部大陸北西部份的半島區域。這個地區的面積大約與歐洲相當，由於千年前降魔戰爭時魔族所張開的封神結界、魔族、自然環境的威脅等因素。
魔族原本並非生活在物質世界，而是活在精神世界面的生命。其中能夠在物質世界具現出身體的強者們，稱為純魔族。由於純魔族是精神生命體，所以物理性的攻擊無法對他們造成傷害；然而較低等的亞魔族下級惡魔、上級惡魔由於使用意志力薄弱的小動物來幫助產生實體，所以物理性的攻擊仍能造成某種程度的傷害。

序章主要角色:

角色:雷德‧哈德斯
年齡:二十二歲
種族:柴犬
身高:110公分
體重:35公斤
三歲時被拋棄在森林中被一隻白狼獸人撿回領養
立志成為像爸爸哈德斯一樣的魔法師，
某一天在家中地下室念了魔書中的咒語，
使身體停止老化。

序章 少年魔法師
在立恩哈德森林中某處住著一對獸人父子，兒子雖然是父親
領養但父子倆過得很幸福。

這一天哈德斯在地下室整理魔導書，突然在樓梯間聽見『砰!』一聲
哈德斯急忙跑去查看周圍灰塵滿天飛。
「好痛喔」‥雷德跌坐在地揉著頭頂，
「我不是叫你乖乖在上面等嗎?」‥哈德斯抱起雷德，
「我想幫爸爸的忙」‥雷德帶著笑容看著哈德斯，
「好不過這裡很暗要小心點」‥哈德斯看著年幼的雷德覺得，
與其放牠一個在上面不如留在身邊比較安全。

哈德斯:「雷德書架另一邊地板還有一些魔導書你幫爸爸放到書架上」
「嗯」‥雷德點點頭跑到書架後方，雷德把書放到書架放到一半時
背後突然『咚!』一聲一本魔導書掉落，
雷德撿起魔導書好奇的把書翻開下意識的念出書中的咒文‥「統率四界黑暗之王
吾願遵從汝之碎片之緣 以汝之全力 受於吾更為強大之魔力吧」，這時以雷德為中心
突然颳起一陣強風『咚咚...』把書架上的魔導書全部吹落，

「雷德!」‥聽到巨大聲響的哈德斯急忙跑到書架後方查看，
只見雷德癱坐在書堆上，
「雷德你有沒受傷?」‥哈德斯擔心的抱起雷德，
「爸爸對不起」‥在哈德斯懷裡的雷德耳朵垂了下來泛著淚，
「傻孩子你只要沒事爸爸都無所謂」‥哈德斯摸著雷德頭頂

哈德斯:「雷德爸爸問你書架上的書怎麼會突然掉落?」
雷德把剛才牠念出『魔導書的咒文』突然颳起一陣風告訴了哈德斯，
「增幅咒!地下室怎麼會有這本書?」‥哈德斯非常震驚，
哈德斯拼命在書堆中翻找還是沒找到雷德所說的魔導書，
哈德斯:「這下麻煩了雖然增幅咒語可以增加施咒的強度，
不過代價就是身體會停止老化」。
「看來契約已經完成了」‥哈德斯看著雷德胸前多了一條
銀製飛龍形狀的項鍊爪上鑲著一顆黑色寶玉，這時的雷德年僅十二歲

（經過了十年...）
在哈德斯的教導下雷德成了獨當一面的魔法師，
但外表卻是維持在十二歲的樣子。

(序章 完)

這次故事內容我試著採用動畫秀逗魔導士一些內容

----------


## 焱狼

第一章 踏上旅程

主要角色:

角色:多卡
種族:雪狼、灰狼混種
年齡:十八歲
身高:178公分
體重:66公斤
特徵:力氣相當大

哈德斯:「雖然你已經二十二歲不過你的外表」
「我知道了我會保護自己的，那麼爸爸我要出門你要好好保重喔」‥雷德帶著興奮
的走出大門。

雷德在森林中走了十分鐘，這時路中央站了一群凶神惡煞的人類，
盜賊:「小朋友你在森林中迷路了嗎?」
「沒有我打算離開森林」‥雷德說完之後打算繼續往前走，其中一名
盜賊擋住雷德去路。
盜賊:「聽說獸人的小男孩可以賣很高的價錢」
雷德雙手呈現半握拳，口中念念有詞
「將永恆吹離瞬間即逝的風啊..」‥雷德咒文念到一半時，

突然一旁草叢跳出一隻狼獸人，
二話不說單手抓住雷德後方的盜賊摔了出去，
盜賊:「啊...」
一群盜賊被嚇得不知如何是好，
「一群飯桶對方只有一個你們一大群人沒辦法撂倒牠嗎?」‥盜賊老大罵
盜賊們聽了老大的話覺得很有道理，
「呀...」‥一大群盜賊撲向狼獸人，
「抓緊了」‥狼獸人突然抱起雷德，
雷德:「好!」
狼獸人抬起右腳一踏『砰!』地面瞬間震裂，
以狼獸人圍中心一旁為數眾多的盜賊全部被震飛。
盜賊:「啊....」
「哇!你好厲害」‥雷德驚嘆
狼:「這沒什麼最重要的你沒事吧」
雷德:「我沒事謝謝你大哥哥」
「我的名字叫多卡小朋友你叫什麼名子」‥多卡蹲下摸著雷德頭頂
雷德:「我叫雷德」
雷德想著是不是該告訴多卡牠真時的年齡，可是說了也不一定會相信，
洛卡:「雷德你是不是迷路了」
雷德:「沒有我出來旅行」
洛卡:「就你一個?」
雷德:「沒錯」
兩隻獸聊到一半地面突然開始震動後出現一個大洞，
鑽出一隻長著羊角牛臉的怪物。

雷德:「是下級魔族!」
「後退點」‥多卡擋在雷德前方，
「這怪物力量怎麼這麼大!」‥魔族一把抓住多卡不管多卡怎麼掙扎，就是無法掙脫
雷德:「多卡!」
多卡:「雷德你快逃」
雷德:「我不要我怎麼能丟下你逃走」
多卡:「我不會有事的所以你先走」
「我不要..地擊衝雷!」‥雷德大吼之後將右手放在地面念出咒語，
「啊....」‥這時地面衝出尖銳的岩石刺穿魔族胸口，
魔族的右手鬆開多卡趁機掙脫，在多卡脫逃同時雷德念詠下段咒文，
「搖盪於久遠與無限之間所有心之根源啊,所有存在於此的蒼色火炎啊,
請將沉睡於我靈魂深處的這個力量,從無限召喚到此助我一臂之力吧」
雷德:「崩靈烈!」
魔族:「啊...」藍色火焰將魔族包覆後整個燃燒殆盡
「結束..了第一次把魔法用在實戰上」‥雷德跌坐在地面上
「雷德原來你是魔法師啊!」‥多卡一臉震驚看著雷德
「是啊..」‥雷德有點難為情搔著後腦勺。

（第一章完）

----------


## 奇比斯克

等等，「我的同學是人類」，這篇文章到哪裡去了??  還是通通集合在這裡OAO??

----------


## 焱狼

我跟版主協調過打算寫重新寫一篇文章舊文章，就刪掉了 :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## 焱狼

第二章 勇者鬥惡龍


雷德把牠是魔法師還有真實年齡一一解釋給多卡聽，
「實在很難想像你的樣子大我四歲」‥多卡一臉疑惑看著雷德，
雷德:「一般我是不會把我的真正年齡洩露給別人，會帶來不必要的麻煩」
多卡:「那你為什麼要跟我說?」
「該怎麼說呢?...或許是你是隻值得信任的獸」‥雷德害羞的把頭撇到一旁
多卡:「好了接下來我們要往哪個方向?」
雷德:「我們?」
多卡:「對我們我決定跟你一起旅行我沒辦法丟下你一個」
「請多指教多卡」‥雷德露出笑容伸出右手
多卡做出回應握住雷德的手。

兩隻獸在森林排迴三天終於走出森林來到一座小村莊，
雷德踏進村莊時覺得很奇怪為什麼每一戶都大門緊閉，
「對不起請問有人在嗎?」‥雷德試著敲門看看會不會有人回應，
「這個地方該不會沒住人吧?」‥多卡看著四周
雷德:「我想應該不是」
這時有個人類從屋裡走了出來，
「不好意思你們是旅人吧我是村長這是個危險的地方，
你們得快點離開」‥村長苦惱說著
多卡:「為什麼這麼說?」
村長:「其實在兩個星期前在村子不遠處加納山，
突然出現一條兇惡的巨龍因此村名過於恐懼根本不敢踏出家門一步」

「....我去幫你們解決吧」‥雷德看著加納山沉默了幾秒笑著說，
「什麼啊!孩子你是在開玩笑吧?
這位年輕的狼人爸爸你應該要阻止你兒子」‥村長吃驚的說
「我跟你去」‥多卡搖著尾巴看著雷德笑著說，

於是雷德、多卡照著村長指是來到加納山峰，
多卡:「總覺得有種說不出的壓迫感」
「好像哪裡不對勁」‥雷德四處張望
這時突然整座山震動了起來，
多卡:「怎麼回事!」
從山壁中衝出一條巨型飛龍，『轟隆隆!』巨石滾滾落下砸向多卡
雷德:「多卡!」
多卡連續出拳『砰砰...!』將眼前的巨石全數擊碎

「烈閃槍!」‥光聚集在雷德的右手形成一把光槍，
雷德將光槍朝巨龍投擲過去。
光槍飛向巨龍瞬間巨龍張開嘴『吼!』一聲咒語整個瓦解，
「騙人!」‥雷德不敢置信的說
這時巨龍尾巴突然朝雷德刺了過去，
「封氣結界咒!」‥雷德立刻念出咒文張開結界防禦，
「啊...」‥巨龍尾巴當場貫穿結界雷德彈了出去，
「快逃」‥當巨龍的尾巴再次要刺向雷德多卡上前抱住巨龍尾巴，
此時雷德已經嚇得無法動彈，
多卡使勁全身力氣單手抓著巨龍尾巴另一隻手一把推開雷德，
同時多卡整個被巨龍的尾巴拖著撞進山壁。
雷德:「多卡!」

「該怎麼辦..」‥雷德雙膝跪地眼眶泛著淚，
雷德回想起爸爸說的話，
哈德斯:「雷德在旅途中有時會遇到一些困難，
但是說什麼都不能放棄，爸爸相信你一定能克服困難」
「我不能..我不能..放棄我要救多卡」‥雷德托著負傷身體緩緩站起來。
雷德雙掌對著巨龍開始念誦咒文；
「統率四界黑暗之王 吾願遵從汝之碎片之緣
以汝之全力 受於吾更為強大之魔力吧」‥雷德胸前龍形項鍊發出了強光
「暗於黃昏者 紅於血流者
深埋於時光之流 吾以汝之名義」‥雷德手掌的紅色光球慢慢成形
巨龍張開了嘴發出黃光似乎想做了斷
「在此向黑暗起誓 面對組攔吾等前進之路 一切愚味無知徒
吾與汝協力 賜予之同等毀滅吧 龍破斬!」‥雷德手中紅光球爆裂
後朝巨龍發射了過去，同時巨龍口中吐息也發射『砰!』，
兩個招式激烈碰撞產生爆炸，整座加納山峰包括周圍森林瞬間成了廢墟。

「雷德振作點」‥多卡恢復意識後發現昏厥德雷德倒在牠旁邊，
「我沒事」‥雷德聽見多卡呼喊聲睜開雙眼有氣無力回答
雷德搖搖晃晃站了起來
多卡:「你要去哪?」
這時多卡發現剛才的巨龍一動也不動全身傷痕累累站在前方，
「這條龍只有一半的靈魂所以才會情緒失控」‥雷德托著腳步走到龍面前，
「我會幫你找到你失去的另一半靈魂」‥巨龍好像聽懂雷德所說的，雙翅
包圍著雷德一道強光包覆著雷德全身傷口恢復了，
巨龍化成一道光與雷德胸前項鍊結合。

(第二章 完)

----------


## 焱狼

第三章 龍之魂

多卡:「你還好吧雷德?」
「地精道!」‥雷德把放上地面念了咒語，
多卡站的位置突然塌陷出現一個大洞，
「啊!」‥多卡整個掉進洞裡，
雷德:「抱歉多卡這次我要自己去我不想再看到你受傷了」
「喂!雷德等一下」‥掉進洞裡的多卡拼命大喊，

雷德的胸前項鍊發出了光芒，雷德跟著光芒指引來到中森林中央
走出樹林的雷德發現了一座湖泊。
雷德:「在這裡嗎?」
湖面突然現了波浪，湖水形成龍的形狀，
從水龍朝著雷德吐出水球，雷德立即閃躲水球打中地面時『砰!』
一聲地面隨即出現一個大凹洞。
雷德:「天哪!被擊中不是鬧著玩的，
要是跟牠耗太久對我很不利」
雷德:「炎靈滅鬼衝!」無數火焰形成的槍像是火箭般射向水龍，
咒語形成火槍全數穿過水龍身體。

雷德:「什麼!」
水龍連續吐出水球，雷德免強多過所有水球，
被其中一顆威力波擊到「啊....」‥雷德整個飛出去撞上大樹，
水龍並沒有讓雷德喘息時間一口將雷德吞進身體裡，失去意識的雷德在水龍，
身體裡載浮載沉。

『光靠自己還是不行嗎?我要死了嗎?』‥雷德心裡想著
這時突然傳來一個熟悉的聲音，『雷德快把眼睛睜開你不是想成為，
像你爸爸一樣厲害的魔法師你想放棄就這麼死在這嗎?』

「我不想放棄、我不想死」‥雷德漸漸回復意識睜開雙眼
「將永恆吹離瞬間即逝的風啊,集中到我的手中來成為我的力量吧」‥
雷德從心中默念咒文，
雷德:「暴風彈!」
一陣狂風『轟!』瓦解水龍身體，雷德從水龍身體掉了出來，
多卡衝向雷德掉落的正下方接住雷德，
多卡:「真是千鈞一髮」
雷德一臉疑惑咳嗽著:「喝...多卡?」
多卡:「不用急你剛才喝了一些水吧」

這時湖面傳來龍的吼聲，水龍再一次形成
雷德:「一般咒語對牠沒用嗎?」
「既然是水那就讓牠結成冰」‥多卡突然想到
雷德:「也許可以」
「沉眠於大地深處而存在,擁有冰凍靈魂的霸王,請賦予我凍結的怒氣」‥
雷德念出咒文雙手朝向水龍，
雷德:「霸王冰河烈!」
空中畫出六芒星魔法陣，魔法陣中出現的藍光像繩索般將水龍冰凍。

「唉...這樣限制住牠的行動就行了」‥雷德鬆了一口氣，
雷德的項鍊發出一道強光照射在冰龍身上。
變回在加納山的巨龍，
雷德:「這樣你殘缺的靈魂就能完整了」

（第三章 完）

----------


## 焱狼

第四章 龍族契約

主要角色:塔克
種族:飛龍
年齡:一千三百歲
身高:185公分
體重:69公斤

此時巨龍突然開口說話
多卡:「龍說話了!」
「一般活的百年一上龍族都學過好以個種族的語言」‥雷德解釋著
巨龍:「孩子謝謝你的幫忙，我的名子叫塔克，我的靈魂之所以會分裂
是因為在二十年前與魔族戰鬥時，受到魔族的詛咒所造成的」

雷德:「我叫雷德你不需要這麼客氣這是我應該做的」
塔克:「一般就算是魔導士或魔法師是不會察覺到我的異狀，
就只是把我當作凶暴的惡龍來討罰我」

這時巨龍化為飛龍獸人
雷德的腳底突然畫出五芒星的魔法陣，
雷德:「這個是!」
從魔法陣散發的強光包覆住雷德，接著塔克張開翅膀，
雷德周圍的光芒漸漸散去，

塔克:「『契約』完成」
「契約?你對雷德做了什麼?」‥多卡質問
塔克:「沒做什麼接下來我的任務就是待在契約主人身邊
保護牠直到永遠」
「我不要當你的主人我們當朋友吧」‥雷德笑著說
塔克心裡想著:牠活了一千多年從來都沒有人說過要當牠朋友，
第一次有人說要牠朋友。
「嗯」‥塔克臉紅微微點頭

「打起精神往下一個城鎮出發吧我都餓了」‥雷德舉起右手
雷德一行到達城鎮在餐館意外聽到一個消息，
路人甲:「聽說在郊外森林裡有群盜賊在作亂」
路人乙:「而且找到那群盜賊就可以得到，
那群盜賊搶來的財寶百分之五十當獎賞」

「我們去抓那群賊吧」‥聽到這個消息的雷德想到旅費快用完決定出發去抓盜賊，
多卡:「正好我們的旅費快用完了」
塔克:「就我跟多卡去吧」
雷德:「為什麼?」
塔克:「因為很危險」
「不管我要去」‥雷德嘟著嘴
多卡:「你忘記雷德是魔導士而且主人的命令要聽吧」
塔克無奈嘆了一口氣:「唉..我知道了」
雷德:「那我們深夜在行動吧」
「知道了」‥塔克、多卡齊聲

（第四章 完）

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

一下子就看完了，劇情一直有被按著SKIP的感覺，
這樣的進展似乎過快了，我還沒看清楚這個世界的全貌呢！
建議可以把角色設定另立一篇，讓讀者可以利用視窗可以多開的便利去查閱人物資料，
期待作者重新將這四章設計過，讓讀者能看到更完整的LIONHEART世界，祝好。

----------


## 焱狼

魔王我試著採用秀逗魔導士這篇動畫所出現的魔王
加入故事中出現的反派角色。

立恩哈德魔王介紹及借用魔王之力的咒文:
赤眼魔王 夏布拉尼古德: 自神魔大戰後力量被分散成七塊碎片而封印起來，
向赤眼魔王借力的咒文有龍破斬和魔王劍，
自神魔大戰後力量被分散成七塊碎片而封印起來，其底下有五位心腹：「冥王」、
「海王」、「獸王」、「霸王」、「魔龍王」。

本篇出現魔王:
冥王 菲布里佐
掌控生死之王，在五心腹居於領導地位
向冥王借力的咒文有冥王幻朧咒、冥王降魔陣。

塔克的背景:
(時間往前推回二十年前加納山峰)
塔克雖然身為龍族卻沒有和龍群生活在一起，
獨自一龍居住在加納山中。
這一天塔克去尋找食物飛回到山裏意外發現有名藍髮人類少年站在
山洞洞口，塔克緩緩降落在山洞前拍動著翅膀伴隨著狂風。

塔克覺得這名少年有點詭異，為什麼?看到巨龍臉上完全沒有任何
驚訝或是害怕的表情。
「來這一路上都是斷垣殘壁，一般人類是不會有辦法到這
你不是人類吧?」‥塔克質問
少年笑著說:「虧我還刻意把氣息隱藏起來你直覺還真敏銳」
塔克:「我的確從你身上只有感覺人類氣息但是在種地方，
一般人迷路也不會走到這邊來」

少年:「那還真是失策了」
塔克:「你不用在那拐彎抹角你是誰?還有你到底有什麼目的?」
少年突然消失了蹤影
塔克四處張望:「跑到哪去?」
「那我做個自我介紹好了」‥少年突然出現托著下巴坐在峭壁上，
少年:「冥王、冥王菲布里佐」
「你是冥王!」‥塔克一臉驚恐看著少年，
冥王:「置於我的目的我希望你能成為我的部下」
塔克:「為什麼要找我?」

冥王:「因為你的實力還不錯而且你非常恨吧，
恨你的族人，恨牠們因為害怕你的力量就因為你能使用咒語
就這麼把你趕出龍群加入我吧，我可以幫你復仇」

塔克沉默了一下:「我想你搞錯了我對我的族群一點仇恨都沒有，
還有一點我絕對不會加入魔族的」
冥王:「真可惜交涉決裂了」
塔克張開龍嘴『吼!』朝著冥王噴出激光，
「龍火鐳射對我沒有用」‥冥王伸出食指揮了一下龍火彈了回去
「啊...」‥『砰!』一聲塔克巨大的身軀撞向山壁。

「我來做個實驗好了如果龍的靈魂分裂成兩個會怎麼樣呢?」‥
冥王伸出右手對著塔克，
「啊..吼..」‥塔克痛苦抓著胸口哀嚎著，塔克靈魂
分離了出去飛往森林中央的湖。
「就這樣真無趣」‥冥王說完之後就消失了蹤影

失去半身靈魂的塔克變得非常兇暴，
同時喪失與冥王戰鬥時前後記憶。
（完）

----------


## 焱狼

雷德‧哈德斯至今同伴整理:

出現章節序章
角色:雷德‧哈德斯
年齡:二十二歲
種族:柴犬
身高:110公分
體重:35公斤
特徵:瞳孔淡藍色、左眼下方有個倒三角圖形
三歲時被拋棄在森林中被一隻白狼獸人撿回領養
立志成為像爸爸哈德斯一樣的魔法師，
某一天在家中地下室念了魔書中的咒語，
使身體停止老化。

出現章節第一章
角色:多卡
種族:雪狼、灰狼混種
年齡:十八歲
身高:178公分
體重:66公斤
特徵:力氣相當大、擅長武術、瞳孔灰色、毛色從眼睛下方開始為白毛背後為灰色。

出現章節第四章
角色:塔克
種族:飛龍
年齡:一千三百歲
身高:185公分
體重:69公斤
特徵:瞳孔為淡紅色、化為龍人一頭籃髮、有對翅膀、擅長魔法攻擊

出現章節第五章
角色:洛特
種族:沙漠狼
年齡:二十五歲
身高:183公分
體重:69公斤
特徵:瞳孔淡紅色、毛色咖啡帶灰、鼻梁上方有道x狀傷疤、
裸露上半身不穿上衣、身材壯碩、擅長魔法攻擊。

----------


## 奇比斯克

話說，有些字句該加入逗點就要加入逗點唷，連在一起會有點看不懂，寫完之後再看一遍就會發覺有些地方該修改，不過還是繼續加油啦，期待下一章唷

----------


## 焱狼

第五章 第三隻伙伴是盜賊!

夜深人靜三隻獸按照村民所說找到，盜賊藏匿的山洞
山洞前站了兩名人類盜賊看守。
雷德自信滿滿:「這裡交給我吧」
「睡眠咒!」‥雷德右手發出綠光對著盜賊念出咒文，
兩名盜賊被綠光所包覆倒地昏睡了過去。

雷德:「好我們進去吧」
多卡、塔克:「好」
雷德潛近盜賊巢穴已經在裡頭走了十分鐘，
一路上一個盜賊都沒有，當雷德在想東想西已經跑到藏放
財寶房間前。
塔克推開大門房裡頭堆滿了財寶，
此時吸引雷德目光的不是財寶，
「這是咒文嗎?」‥金幣疊作的山夾了一張破破的紙雷德看了一下

突然『砰!』一聲巨響大門關上，不知何時三隻獸團團
被盜賊包圍住。
多卡:「果然是陷阱」
「現在不是冷靜分析現況的時候吧」‥塔克吐槽
「火炎球!」‥那就突破重圍雷德念出咒文，
「咦?..」‥雷德一臉納悶什麼事都沒發生，
「炎之矢!....不會吧!」‥雷德大聲重複念著咒語，
雷德:「咒語使不出來!」

「就算不能用咒語還是可以正面突破」‥塔克出了一拳『砰!』振飛眼前的盜賊，
「沒錯」‥多卡則是右腳一踏『轟!』同樣振飛一群盜賊，
突然間雷德、多卡、塔克身體被光環整個綑住，
多卡:「怎麼回事?」
雷德:「是靈縛咒!」
「你們還真沒用耶」‥從盜賊群身後走出一隻身材壯碩的狼獸人，
盜賊:「真的很抱歉洛特大哥，光憑我們沒辦法壓制住牠們」，

「靈縛咒是你施咒的吧」‥雷德質問洛特，
洛特:「沒錯是我，小鬼你也是魔導士吧」，
「你想要做什麼?」‥洛特臉貼近雷德，雷德臉紅把頭撇到一旁，
洛特:「你很納悶吧我為什麼可以使用魔法?而你不行，
因為整個巢穴被我設下了結界除了我，其他人是無法使用魔法的」
洛特:「好了把牠們押進地牢」
「是」‥三隻獸就這樣被盜賊押入地牢，

「抱歉要不因為我，我們也不會被關在這種又濕又冷的地牢」‥
雷德抱著雙膝坐在地板，
「我們是朋友也是同伴，無論發生什麼事我會與你禍福與共」‥
多卡抱著雷德，
塔克:「我也是」兩隻獸就這樣抱著雷德睡著，
雷德:「謝謝你們」

雷德睡醒睜開第一眼看到的是洛特的臉，
「啊!!」‥雷德嚇了一跳，
洛特:「拜託，我有這麼可怕嗎?」
「你幹嘛把臉貼這麼近啊」‥雷德臉紅了起來
洛特:「你會害羞啊真可愛」
「我才沒有」‥雷德頭低低

「玩笑開到這吧，切入正題」‥洛特突然一臉嚴肅
多卡聽到吵雜的聲音醒了過來，多卡一見到洛特馬上擋雷德前方
多卡:「你來這想做什麼?」
洛特:「我來這是跟你們作個交易」
雷德:「交易?」
洛特:「我幫助你們逃走不過你要讓我，成為你們的同伴
和你們一起旅行」
多卡:「你是個盜賊，而且昨天就是你下令抓我們憑什麼，
要答應你的要求」
「好啊」‥多卡話說到一半雷德就答應了

「什麼!雷德這樣不好吧要是牠背叛我們」‥多卡勸著雷德
雷德:「牠看起來不像一隻很壞的獸」
多卡:「你不能從外表判斷一隻獸吧」
雷德:「你也不能從外表判斷牠很壞啊」
「...塔克你也勸勸雷德吧」‥多卡啞口無言，
塔克:「我不能違背主人的意思如果這是牠的願望」
「哈哈...小鬼你真有意思我很欣賞你，你叫什麼?」‥洛特大笑
雷德:「我叫雷德‧哈德斯」
洛特:「我叫洛特‧哈默德叫我洛特就好」

洛特:「那麼我們算是達成協議了」
雷德:「不過你為什麼會想要和我們一起旅行」
「我已經厭倦當盜賊的日子，
我想離開這去看看外面的世界」‥洛特帶著有點悲傷的表情，
洛特:「我的計畫是這樣，我會破壞設置在巢穴中央
魔水晶，結界就是靠著水晶形成，我離開過了五分鐘要是
雷德魔力還沒恢復，你們就用這把鑰匙打開牢房先逃走」
洛特將鑰匙交給了雷德，洛特說完之後衝出牢房。

「洛特明明希望我們能帶牠走，為什麼說五分鐘
要是我沒恢復魔力要我們先逃?」‥雷德一臉納悶。

(第五章 完)

----------


## 奇比斯克

不!!!~~ (驚恐)
雷德:「好我們進去吧」>>>  「好!!，我們進去吧」
洛特:「拜託我有這麼可怕嗎?」>>>「拜託~，我有這麼可怕嗎??」
盜賊:「真的很抱歉洛特大哥光憑我們，沒辦法壓制住牠們」>>>「真的很抱歉!洛特大哥，光憑我們沒辦法壓制住牠們。」

我是不是管太多了OWQ，也請見諒，其他就沒什麼太大問題

----------


## 焱狼

謝謝你的指正，我並會覺得你管太多
每位讀者的回文對我來說都是很重要的評筆
我的文法比較差並不會注意太多謝謝你的回覆。 :jcdragon-tail-faster:  :onion_24:

----------


## 焱狼

這是我喜歡的動畫的op我上網找到日文歌詞翻中文
跟大家分享 :jcdragon-tail-faster:  :jcdragon-xp: 



光芒閃爍的希望盡情奔走於市裡市外

無論何時 都與值得信賴的伙伴們雙手相牽

隨心飛揚 不斷追尋堅信著的明日

身處混亂迷茫的人海

注視你不斷遠去的背影

分享悲喜定是重於一切

現今已然銘刻於心

無數的笑容如今也仍光彩照人

只是想要守護大家都安心生活的日常

開始轉動的夢想響徹整片天空

不可撼動的力量將現實牢牢捕捉

擁有吐露內心懦弱的堅強力量

無論海枯石爛 都不曾遺忘

緊擁這份堅如磐石的羈絆

昂首挺胸 擊穿那引以為傲的未來

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

替他人建議標點符號時，請參照置頂的手冊喲。
雷德:「好我們進去吧」>>> 「好!!，我們進去吧」應該是「好，我們進去吧！」
洛特:「拜託我有這麼可怕嗎?」>>>「拜託~，我有這麼可怕嗎??」應該是「拜託，我有這麼可怕嗎?」

----------


## 焱狼

附件 33924
我試著找到適合洛特的樣子
在電繪出來，雷德、塔克、多卡之後畫好會再補上
等我寫完第六章 :jcdragon-stretch:

----------


## 焱狼

洛特奔走了兩分鐘來到了放置魔水晶房間，
「振動彈!」‥洛特二話不說念出咒文，
朝魔水晶投擲像躲避球大小的紅光球，『砰!!』一聲揚起沙塵，
沙塵散去水晶卻一點裂痕都沒有，
「什麼!!」‥洛特驚訝得說不出話
洛特:「結界是我設的，應該挨我一技咒語
就會碎掉才對，怎麼會?」

洛特:「試試強一點的咒語好了」
正當洛特準備要施咒時，
「火炎..這是!!什麼?」‥突然不知從哪出現的繃帶綁住他的右手，
「呃..」‥洛特掙扎，揮動右手，
突然間冒出更多繃帶綑住洛特全身，
「就算你是獸人也沒辦法掙脫」‥這時從牆壁裡走出
全身批著，黑披風的人。

洛特:「你是魔族!!」
賽格拉姆:「感覺真靈敏」
洛特:「你全身都是魔族的臭味，我當然知道
看來我們那個老大和你這個魔族你下契約了」
賽格拉姆:「哦，你知道」
洛特:「牠本來就不太相信我，不過沒想到
牠為了保護這塊水晶，跟魔族定下契約」

（這時的地下牢房...）
塔克:「雷德你的魔力還恢復吧」
雷德只微微點頭
「唉，我們去救他吧」‥多卡無奈的嘆了一口氣，
「嗯」‥雷德興奮點了頭之後，打開牢房大門往前衝，
「雷德等等我們啊!!」‥多卡、塔克隨後跟著雷德，
一路狂奔到達魔水晶，所在的房間。

第一個到達的雷德驚見，洛特整個被繃帶綑綁在半空中，
雷德:「怎麼回事?」
「我不是叫你先逃的嗎?」‥看雷德的洛特心裡雖然有點高興，
焦急的心還是忍不住破口大罵，
「你說過的，要我們帶你一起走，要成為我們的同伴，
既然是同伴，我就不可能丟下你」‥雷德仰望看著洛特，
「竟然!!還有像你這種大笨蛋」‥洛特表情驚訝說不出話

突然一顆黑色光球朝雷德飛過去，
「雷德!!快逃」‥洛特緊張的大吼，
多卡衝到雷德前方一腳把黑光球踢向天花板『砰!!』天花板凹了一個洞，
多卡:「真是的你在發什麼呆啊」
「你這是什麼狼狽樣」‥多卡看著洛特帶著諷刺的語氣說
洛特:「現在不是說風涼話的時候」

洛特把話說完時，
「怎麼搞的!!」‥突然間多卡全身被繃帶捆了起來，
雷德:「多卡!!」
「雷德小心點!!魔族躲在附近」‥塔克貼著雷德四處張望，
這時繃帶從正面飛來，塔克張開嘴『吼!!』從嘴裡噴出龍火鐳射，
眼前繃帶一瞬間化成灰。
雷德發現塔克腳底，地板出現繃帶頭，
「塔克!!腳下方」‥雷德大吼，
此時塔克一把推開雷德，無數繃帶從地板衝出把塔克五花大綁，

「塔克!!」‥被塔克推開雷德跌坐在地
「好了剩下一個小鬼，要怎麼處置呢?」‥躲在暗處的賽格拉姆看著雷德，
「雷德你得想辦法破壞水晶」‥洛特知道雷德不可能丟下牠們自己先走，
所以告訴雷德先破壞水晶。
「一個不會魔法的獸人小鬼要怎麼破壞水晶?」‥躲在暗處賽格拉姆嘲諷著，

「可是光憑我的力氣，要是能使用咒語就好了」‥雷德這時才感覺到
，沒辦法使用咒語的無力感，
「腦中好像浮現出咒文!!」‥雷德想起在放置財寶地方，撿起的破紙
雷德將破紙拿出來看，雷德胸前的項鍊突然改變了形狀，原本是龍
變成四葉幸運草。

「看得懂了!!」‥雷德大概花了三十秒看完一段咒文
「這段咒文從來都沒看過，雖然我的魔力被封住，死馬當活馬醫
把一切賭在這段咒文上」‥雷德表情嚴肅
「惡夢之王一片分身啊 為懲戒世界而解放吧」‥雷德念出咒文同時，
項鍊發出異常的黑光，
「冰冷黑暗的虛空之刃 成為我力 形於我身」‥雷德的獸掌產生
黑光漸漸形成一把劍，
「共步毀滅之路 擊破眾神之魂 神滅斬!!」‥雷德獸掌形成一把黑光之刃，
「這小鬼!!怎麼會使用金色魔王的禁斷咒文」‥賽格拉姆表情驚訝
「呀....」‥雷德抓著黑光之刃，朝水晶砍下去，
「呼..呼...」‥雷德在水晶上砍出一道裂痕，雙掌一放喘著氣，
水晶順著裂痕『砰!!』一聲碎成好幾塊。

「成功了!!」‥看見水晶碎裂的雷德放鬆之後，
倒地昏了過去，
賽格拉姆見情勢不利稱機逃跑，
洛特用爪子一把撕碎繃帶，
「雷德!!」‥急急忙忙跑到雷德身旁，
「牠有沒有怎樣?」‥塔克、多卡同時掙脫繃帶跑到雷德身旁
「沒事還好只是睡著了」‥多卡聽到雷德呼聲。

(第六章 完)

----------


## 焱狼

電繪終於畫完4隻角色畫好久 :jcdragon-@@: 
附件 33928雷德
附件 33929多卡
附件 33930塔克
附件 33931洛特

----------


## 焱狼

雷德恢復意識發現牠躺在某個旅館房間，
雷德:「這裡是?」
「你醒了啊」‥這時多卡打開房門走進來，
「我記得我」‥雷德腦中閃過使用神滅斬的影像，
塔克、洛特聽見雷德的聲音走進房裡，
洛特:「你真會睡耶竟然昏睡了七天!!」
雷德:「我睡了這麼久!」
塔克:「看來這個咒語吸取的不只是魔力，
同時消耗大量的體力」
雷德:「我也是第一次使用這種咒語，我甚至不知道這是什麼樣的咒文」

「幹嘛把氣氛搞得這麼僵，再怎麼想都不會有進展，
聽說這露天浴池還不錯我們一起去洗吧」‥洛特抓著雷德往浴室走去‥「等..一下!」
「等等我們!!」‥塔克、多卡
「真大耶!!」‥雷德第一個進到浴池，
「聽說你身體年齡停留在十二歲，讓我檢查看看」‥洛特在雷德身上摸來摸去
「等..一..下!!快住手!!」，
正當洛特快碰到不該碰的地方時
「我不是叫你住手嗎?」‥雷德大吼同時將魔力蓄積在拳頭上一拳打飛洛特，
塔克和多卡，打開拉門進到浴池突然『砰!』洛特飛過來
整隻撞上牆。
「喝...」‥雷德握著拳氣喘著

「你在搞什麼?」‥多卡看著牆壁裡的洛特
塔克:「那應該是牠自找的吧」
洛特:「你們真無情」
經過一番折騰四隻終於進浴池
「唉...真舒服」‥洛特嘆了一口氣
雷德:「洛特你這樣好像老頭子喔」
洛特:「現在仔細想想雷德念的那段咒文，
之後我也是著想念念看施咒，我念了完全沒反應」
塔克:「那段咒文可能只有雷德才能施展」

此時塔克心中已經有底「金色魔王，禁斷的咒文而神滅斬
只是其中一小段，如果讓雷德念出完整的咒文要是沒辦法
控制咒語可能會導致世界毀滅，

「塔克你還好吧?你臉色不太好」‥雷德看塔克心事重重的樣子，
塔克:「我沒事!!」
雷德:「那就好」

(第七章 完)

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

看到敏感的字句喔，可以的話，希望不要冒然抄襲某部作品的設定，試著創新或者直接說明有致敬的意圖吧？基於尊重作者，版主這邊就先不要求修改了，前面我似乎看到龍破斬喔，秀o魔導士很好看沒錯，不過創作這檔子事，最好還是不要抄襲為好。

----------


## 焱狼

我會再試著重新寫出的作品
謝謝版主提醒
我大概重新構思新的故事重新徵角
舊的版面就麻煩版主移除

----------

